# What is this Consecutive Trips promotion?



## Goethite (Mar 29, 2016)

Am guessing that everyone has received this today same as me. Lots of info about the nuts and bolts / Q and A but (unless I'm blind) nothing about the $$$ involved. Just this amorphous claim 'You're now eligible to make extra money with the Consecutive Trips promotion' ... how much? $1 , $10 , $50 a night? I haven't got a clue sadly.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Goethite said:


> Am guessing that everyone has received this today same as me. Lots of info about the nuts and bolts / Q and A but (unless I'm blind) nothing about the $$$ involved. Just this amorphous claim 'You're now eligible to make extra money with the Consecutive Trips promotion' ... how much? $1 , $10 , $50 a night? I haven't got a clue sadly.


Loooolllll... Only if drivers would use their brain and look in their promo option in their driver app....


----------



## Goethite (Mar 29, 2016)

yep, saw it on the driver app posting this morning ... a massive $6 potential earnings. Still wondering why that basic info wasn't on their email-out though ... Secret Squirrel business ?!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Goethite said:


> yep, saw it on the driver app posting this morning ... a massive $6 potential earnings. Still wondering why that basic info wasn't on their email-out though ... Secret Squirrel business ?!


How is Squirrel have you heard?

.


----------

